# Google- GlaxoSmithKline sells Solabegron rights to AltheRx - Zenopa



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*GlaxoSmithKline sells Solabegron rights to AltheRx**Zenopa*GlaxoSmithKline has sold off all assets for a new treatment for overactive bladder and *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) to the clinical development company AltheRx. The privately-held firm has purchased the rights to the GlaxoSmithKline drug Solabegron *...*GSK sells Solabegron assets to AltheRx<nobr>Pharmaceutical Business Review</nobr>Startup AltheRx acquires GSK product<nobr>Philadelphia Business Journal</nobr>AltheRx Completes Acquisition of First Product Solabegron from GlaxoSmithKline<nobr>Genetic Engineering News (press release)</nobr><nobr>*all 13 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

